# Purchasing salt



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I currently purchase bags of salt at the local home improvement store when it is on sale. I pay $4.99 for 60lbs. Is this a decent price? I usually go through about 50 bags a year. I spread it by hand or a push broadcast spreader. Mostly sidewalks and a couple small parking lots. What do I look under in the phone book for buying salt by bulk? I need it in bags for my use. 
Thx
GMsnow


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

GMSNOW said:


> What do I look under in the phone book for buying salt by bulk? I need it in bags for my use. GMsnow


Bulk salt and bagged salt is a contradiction in terms. You can buy bagged by the pallet generally from a farm supply store or bulk by the ton (they usually require a minimum purchase, commonly three tons). I haven't bought any bulk this year, but last year it was about $60 a ton.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Our local Culligan store sells salt in the winter. Farm stores sell it. You have found the internet, so hopefully someone in your area will chime in to help you find a local vendor. If not, try the softener salt people, they often sell rock salt and icemelt in the winter. We also have some at local fertilizer companies. Good luck.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if your spending $4.99 per bag, for 50 bags per year how much better deal do you need??? i'd stick to your system. our sidewalk mix is $7.50 per 50#, pallet price. our pre wetted rock salt is $120.00 per ton(in bulk bag)


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Mick said:


> Bulk salt and bagged salt is a contradiction in terms. You can buy bagged by the pallet generally from a farm supply store or bulk by the ton (they usually require a minimum purchase, commonly three tons). I haven't bought any bulk this year, but last year it was about $60 a ton.


don't forget one ton bulk bags. ha ha


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Jay brown said:


> don't forget one ton bulk bags. ha ha


I'd need help just lifting the empty bag .


----------

